# chemical preg- silver lining?



## mojojane34 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi
I've just had an early miscarrage at 5 weeks after finally getting a BFP on 2nd ivf. Thinkit was whats known as a chemical pregnancy. I'm not coping very well and feel like I am stuck in a bad dream.

i was wondering if anybody knows if a chemical preg is a positive sign for the future? I've got my review next week.

Did anybody go on to a successful pregnancy after a chem one?

janexx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm really very sorry to hear about your chem pg    

I know, in my case, all the cons I've seen since our chem pg all said the same thing - it is a good sign, that things CAN work and hopefully will again. 

Sadly, in our situation, we are still waiting, one year on. I do know other people though, who had chem pg and went off to get their BFP on their next tx cycle. 

Wish you luck...


----------

